# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  Dying for a Paycheck

## timosman

https://www.gsb.stanford.edu/faculty...dying-paycheck




> In one survey, 61 percent of employees said that workplace stress had made them sick and 7 percent said they had actually been hospitalized. Job stress costs US employers more than $300 billion annually and may cause 120,000 excess deaths each year. In China, 1 million people a year may be dying from overwork.  People are literally dying for a paycheck. And it needs to stop.
> 
> In this timely, provocative book, Jeffrey Pfeffer contends that many modern management commonalities such as long work hours, work-family conflict, and economic insecurity are toxic to employeeshurting engagement, increasing turnover, and destroying peoples physical and emotional healthand also inimical to company performance.  He argues that human sustainability should be as important as environmental stewardship.
> 
> You dont have to do a physically dangerous job to confront a health-destroying, possibly life-threatening, workplace. Just ask the manager in a senior finance role whose immense workload, once handled by several employees, required frequent all-nightersleading to alcohol and drug addiction. Or the dedicated news media producer whose commitment to getting the story resulted in a sixty-pound weight gain thanks to having no down time to eat properly or exercise. Or the marketing professional prescribed antidepressants a week after joining her employer.
> 
> In Dying for a Paycheck, Jeffrey Pfeffer marshals a vast trove of evidence and numerous examples from all over the world to expose the infuriating truth about modern work life: even as organizations allow management practices that literally sicken and kill their employees, those policies do not enhance productivity or the bottom line, thereby creating a lose-lose situation.
> 
> Exploring a range of important topics including layoffs, health insurance, work-family conflict, work hours, job autonomy, and why people remain in toxic environments, Pfeffer offers guidance and practical solutions all of usemployees, employers, and the governmentcan use to enhance workplace wellbeing. We must wake up to the dangers and enormous costs of todays workplace, Pfeffer argues. Dying for a Paycheck is a clarion call for a social movement focused on human sustainability. Pfeffer makes clear that the environment we work in is just as important as the one we live in, and with this urgent book, he opens our eyes and shows how we can make our workplaces healthier and better.


https://www.amazon.com/dp/0062800922/

----------


## oyarde

Yeah , I have worked for some pretty $#@!ty employers . I like retirement better .

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Obviously personal happiness and familial commitment is good but let us put this into perspective; your entire family isn't slaving to simply eat. Perhaps with modern luxuries and autonomy in the workplace, Americans have become soft.

As if forty hour work weeks are normal.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

I should write a book named 'Dying to Keep My Own Money.' It could chronicle how much my health would improve if I could simply keep the money I work for.

Why, I might even be able to afford health insurance.

----------


## euphemia

At my job people can work as much as they want.  We start with a set schedule, and we can bid for extra hours.  Once in a while we have maybe two hours mandatory "overtime," which is not really overtime for me.  It seems to be working pretty well.  We generally have enough people to handle call volume and we can take on extra time if we need more money.  I'm one of the few part time people there, and hasn't hurt my opportunities for promotion.

----------


## Raginfridus

> In one survey, 61 percent of employees said that workplace stress had made them sick and 7 percent said they had actually been hospitalized.


babies

----------


## oyarde

> babies


Those are the ones that leave the dirty underwear you see on the job .

----------


## alivecream

The important thing is that you love your job.

----------


## timosman



----------


## VIDEODROME

I've worked 70 hour weeks most of last year truck driving out on the road.  I managed to get a local job now, but I still think truck driving sucks.

----------


## pcosmar

> The important thing is that you love your job.


That doen't mean it won't try to kill you..

Every Job I have had, (that I can think of) has tried to kill me.. and one ex-employer.

But then some of my recreation has attempted such as well.

----------


## angelatc

> Those are the ones that leave the dirty underwear you see on the job .





> 61 percent of employees said that workplace stress had made them sick


Another article about Americans not wanting to work.  There's no stopping this guaranteed income train.

----------

